# Alternative zur Free-Version von www.rapidshare.de MIT Möglichkeit d. Dir.-Erstellung



## lusthansa (4. September 2011)

Hallo, Leute, ich habe eine geschäftliche Website. Diese beinhaltet auch einen großen Downloadsbereich mit filegrößen-mäßig problematischen Inhalten (Videos in HD, hochaufgelöste Audio-Files). Ich habe kürzlich eine Mahnung vom Serverbetreiber erhalten, dass ich mein Volumen überschritten habe. Ich will aus diversen Gründen nicht auf einen größeren Tarif umschalten, da ich solche Kosten auf meine Kunden weiterleiten müsste.

Darum habe ich das Verfahren eingeführt, große Files auf megaupload.com zu hosten und in meinem passwortgeschützten Download-Bereich nur die Links NACH megaupload.com zu stellen. Leider wurde der Content im Filemanager auf megaupload.com schnell unübersichtlich. Auch ist es nicht möglich, auf megaupload.com ein Verzeichnis (dass meiner lokalen Baumstruktur entspräche) zu generieren, dass MEHR als eine Unterebene hat.

Daher bin ich DARAUFHIN auf rapidshare.de gewechselt. Nun ist es ja so, dass man für Uploads auf die RS-Server inzwischen einen Login braucht (den ich besitze, Free-Version). Was ich nicht wusste, war, dass RS die Größe von Files in Summe bei Free-Usern limitiert. Heute erhielt ich zumindestens eine Warnung per Mail, dass meine jüngsten Uploads auf den Rapidshare.de-Server gelöscht werden, wenn ich nicht das gesamte Volumen verkleinere.

Nun meine Frage hier an Euch im Forum:

Welcher Hoster ist aktuell (und vermutlich auch noch zukünftig):

1.) gratis
2.) unlimitiert und 
3.) unbegrenzte Directory-Strukturtiefe zusichernd?

Danke für Tipps vorab, Gruß, lusthansa!


----------



## CPoly (5. September 2011)

lusthansa hat gesagt.:


> 1.) gratis
> 2.) unlimitiert und
> 3.) unbegrenzte Directory-Strukturtiefe zusichernd?



Das ganze kostet nun mal Geld und die wenigsten werden das verschenken. Wenn es tatsächlich eine geschäftliche Webseite ist, könntest du dir z.B. mal http://aws.amazon.com/de/s3/ ansehen. Dann musst du nicht auf einen größeren Server wechseln und haste dort unbegrenzten Platz (natürlich nicht kostenlos, aber ohne Festpreis).


----------

